# Canadian mission couple attacked & beaten badly



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2008)

An elderly couple of Caniadians serving as missionaries were attacked and nearly killed in Kenya this week.

Chilling photos follow...
CTV.ca | Missionary describes terrifying ordeal in Kenya

Pray for them & all those in harms way because of the name of Christ.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 12, 2008)

praying


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 12, 2008)

I pray God's protection would be around them, and that He would help them to heal. They seem very Christlike: courageous and forgiving. I pray He will save some of these people they have forgiven.


----------

